# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  iFaTaL's Fatal LD Tutorial (FAILD)

## iFatal

*Intro*


This is a technique that is working REALLY good for me (That I made up in a way)

Now as you do the technique you wont always become lucid from a False Awakening but it is what you will most likely become lucid from... well for me but everyone is different and while doing this technique I have always gotten lucid from inducing a FA.

Now this is a long tutorial but bare with me results should be pretty good. And I will try to explain everything as best as I can  :smiley: 

*(FAILD)*

FAILD stands for: False Awakening Induced Lucid Dream

And like I said, you wont always become lucid from FA's its just what will most likely happen.

The technique I am using is using WBTB with DILD but it has some parts I have made and added. Parts that are more complex then a regular WBTB. Now what you are going to do is wake up during your 4 REM period until you have a False Awakening.

Now I have made it a habit to Reality Check when I wake up so FA's don't usually fool me. Now for about the first 4 days I have tried this, 

First Day: False Awakening. 
Second day:Two False Awakenings
Third day: A lucid dream. 
Fourth Day: Another LD.

Its basically using False Awakening to your advantage and I use some techniques used to DEILD and DILD in it. I am getting really good results so I decided to share it. 

Oh and for those who don't know...

DEILD = Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream
DILD = Dream Induced Lucid Dream
WBTB =  Wake Back to BED
*
Things To Get* 

*Things you will need:*

1. Alarm Clock (one that is able to set multiple alarms and that allows you to snooze for at least 10 minutes.)

*If you have an iPad, iPhone or iPod Touch:*
(These are all optional.)

1. Alarm Clock PRO HD (Free)
2. Sleep Cycle Alarm clock ($0.99)

(I will explain each one of the apps as you read the tutorial.)

*Preparation* 

Throughout the day do reality checks at random times just like you would if you were a DILDer. What I do is I just randomly ask my self i'f I am dreaming and I do a reality check. I don't do RC's at specific times or if a see a specific object. 

Also do reality checks right before you go to bed and say to your self "I will have a lucid dream. Tonight I will have a lucid dream"

The next thing you will need to do (If you don't know.) is find your 4th REM period. 

I have done some research and I have found that for the average adult, a REM period will come every 90 minutes while you sleep and each REM cycle is longer. So with that information all you have to do is add 90 x 4 minutes to the time you go to bed.

_Consider the following equation:_
I go to bed at 10:00PM so...

90 x 4 + 10:00PM = 4:00AM

So that how to find your REM period(s). Now it all depends on what time you go to sleep at too. 



*Spoiler* for _Click me If you have an iPad, iPhone or iPod Touch_: 



You should get the app Sleep Cycle Alarm Clock. It costs $0.99 but it works really well. What it does is it monitors your sleeping patterns using the accelerometer to wake you up in your lightest sleep phase. This works really good if you don't like waking up in the morning.

Now once you are done sleeping it will give you statistics on how you slept that day. It will show when you are in deep sleep, light sleep, and when you are awake. Now when your in deep sleep, that is when you are in a REM cycle so if you want to get more technical on when your REM phases are then you should get this app.




--------------------------------------

Now that you know your 4th REM period set an alarm for that time and add an extra 10 minutes to that just to be safe.

Example: I go to bed at 10:00PM and my 4th REM period is at 4:00AM. Now with the 10 minutes added It would be 4:10AM

*So I would set my alarm clock for 4:10AM*

Next set another alarm an hour ahead of your 4th REM period. 

So for me that would be at 5:00AM

Finally set another alarm that will go off after 8 hours of sleep. (That would be 6:00AM for me.)

*NOTE: Also make it a habit to do 2-3 reality checks EVERY time you wake up.*

*The Technique*
Once the first alarm goes off (4:10AM for me.) just hit the off button and go to sleep regularly.

When the second alarm goes off (5:00AM for me.) this is when you hit the snooze button. Have each snooze set for 10 minutes.  

Do this about 4-5 times.

*NOTE: Also remember that you just woke up in the middle of your 4th REM period.*

While you are waking up from each snooze you should be able to recall a dream you just had. *Make sure you are doing a reality check every single time you wake up because you may have a false awakening and you will not even know it.*

If you are not having any luck, go back to sleep and wait for the 3rd alarm. (That would be the alarm that goes off at 6:00AM for me.)

Once the 3rd alarm goes off, start hitting the snooze button again just like I said. This should also be pretty close to your 5th REM period.

*Again,* *make sure you are doing reality checks every time you wake up.*

The 3rd alarm may also be close to sunrise or during sunrise depending on what time you go to bed and because it is close to sunrise you should have a little light shining through your window if you have one thus more dreams.

This is most likely where you will have a false awakening. And like I said it wont always be a false awaking. You may be dreaming and see one of your dream signs inducing a LD.

*Helpful Tip:*
Try to go to bed at the same time everyday.


*Spoiler* for _Click me if you have an iPad, iPhone or iPod Touch_: 



If you have an iPad, there is an app called Alarm Clock PRO HD and it is a free app. I am pretty sure they have it for the iPhone and iPod touch but I am not exactly sure. What this app allows you to do is set multiple alarms to wake you up at night and it works pretty good considering it is a free app.




And that is how to FAILD. 

*Questions & Answers* 
(I will post any questions and my answers I get here.)




*Stories* 
(I will post peoples stories using while they were using this technique)

*False Awakening* ~iFaTaL

I get up and sit up on my bed. My alarm clock just woke me up. I look at the time it says 6:00AM. I think to myself, "Crap I have to get up in 1 hour for school..."

I get up again... sit up look at the time. It says 5:45AM.

I laughed.

*Two False Awakening in One Night* ~iFaTaL

Key

Default Text Color = Awake
Red = False Awakening

I wake up naturally in the middle of the night. Look for my cell phone to check to see what time it is. I can't find it. I look up stairs while doing a reality check to see what time it is. It's 5:00AM.

I go back downstairs and go back to sleep.

I wake up from my cell phone ringing. It's on the side of my bed. I turn it off and go back to sleep.

I wake up again to see that my iPad sleep cycle alarm clock is ringing. I tap on my iPad to get it to snooze but it doesn't. I think to myself, "I thought I had it set to snooze every time I tapped on it!?"

I press the home button on my iPad to shut it off after giving up.

I wake up again to see that my iPad is ringing. I tap on it to see that it goes into snooze mode. I go back to sleep.
I wake up again. I also look to the side of my bed to see there was no cell phone. My mom comes in to wake me up and I ask here, "Do you know where the cell phone is?" she said my step-dad took it.

Later on in the day I found out that my step-dad took it at midnight. I woke up at 5AM to look for it and went back to sleep. In the FA there cell phone was there.

And thats why you should reality check every time you wake up even if you are positive you are not dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## qaz741

Awesome. Will try this.

One morning, my brother kept pressing the snooze button whenever his alarm rang and it kept waking up. But each time I woke up, I remembered a different dream like you said. Plus more dreams = more chances of LD's so this sounds like the type of technique for me.

----------


## Astpro

Great, thanks! I've downloaded the sleep cycle app for my iPod touch. Gonna analyze my sleep phases tonight and then try this technique!  :smiley:

----------


## guitardreamer

I'll try that. It sounds kinda complicated but I'll try it!

----------


## iFatal

> I'll try that. It sounds kinda complicated but I'll try it!



If you have any questions just ask me  :wink2:

----------


## guitardreamer

Ok.  :smiley:

----------


## Jay12341235

It says in your signature you had success with this twice...

Two times and you wrote started a thread about it?

----------


## iFatal

> It says in your signature you had success with this twice...
> 
> Two times and you wrote started a thread about it?



I have had success more than 3 times but it is until now I have actually started keeping track of how many LD's I have had using this technique.

----------------------

Tried today accidentally induced a WILD. I think it was because I wasn't moving (wasn't doing this intentionally) and I was also visualizing myself at school. (my mind was also wondering) I ended up in school about 50% lucid and it wasn't until the next 30 seconds of the dream where I became fully lucid. I woke up right before I was about to do a reality check.

----------


## aaa28

I have a question. You said starting from 5AM (or your second REM cycle) you'd hit the snooze button on your alarm every ten minutes, for 4-5 times.  If you do this five times, you'd be at 5:50AM....and your third alarm would go off at 6AM. Then you said after the third alarm continue hitting snooze every ten minutes a few times. Wouldn't this be the equivalent of hitting snooze every ten minutes from 5AM onwards until 6:30AM or 7AM? You wouldn't need a third alarm if I'm understanding correctly.

----------


## iFatal

> I have a question. You said starting from 5AM (or your second REM cycle) you'd hit the snooze button on your alarm every ten minutes, for 4-5 times.  If you do this five times, you'd be at 5:50AM....and your third alarm would go off at 6AM. Then you said after the third alarm continue hitting snooze every ten minutes a few times. Wouldn't this be the equivalent of hitting snooze every ten minutes from 5AM onwards until 6:30AM or 7AM? You wouldn't need a third alarm if I'm understanding correctly.



My bad I made a typo in the tutorial. What I mean is, just hit snooze button 3 to 4 times on your 4th REM cycle  then do it again after 8 hours of sleep. If you don't induce a FA then just go to sleep regularly you may induce a DILD as I induced an accidental WILD

----------


## DayDreamer315

sounds interesting and i really wanna try it....but i have a roomate and im sure hell get pissed if my alarm is going off all morning  :Sad:  oh well.

----------


## esc

I like the sound of this but I'm wondering about the length of the LD's that you have with this technique. Is the idea of the stutter sleep with the snoozing that would will just be training to recognize awakening and do a RC? Or are you actually going to have LD's in the ten minute slots?

----------


## deepsleep

Thank you I will try when I find the time. Sounds pretty simple.

----------


## Daydreamer77

> I like the sound of this but I'm wondering about the length of the LD's that you have with this technique. Is the idea of the stutter sleep with the snoozing that would will just be training to recognize awakening and do a RC? Or are you actually going to have LD's in the ten minute slots?



Ya I was also wondering the same thing because what if I'm about to LD and the alarm wakes me up? That would be quite counter productive. Otherwise this tecnique seems like a good idea. Though I'd rather not spend $0.99 on the alarm clock mainly cause I dont have $0.99. There is this free app however that does the same thing. I'm going to try that. It also has a snooz function which may be better suited for the alarm clock that goes off ever 10 min so that it only goes off when you are not LDing.

----------


## dakotahnok

*There are sooooooo many things wrong. 

1. This is just a MILD combined with WBTB. 

Because the mantra "i will lucid dream tonight". And reality checks also used with MILD. 

2. Your REM period calculation is off a bit. 

As the night goes REM periods are closer togather. The fourth one would be closer to 30 minutes from the third. 

3. Losing sleep. 

With this technique your going to loose some sleep. This really hurts your chances at an LD. especially after A week the lost sleep will cause stress and will almost kill chances at LD's. 

Sorry but I just don't like the fact that people take techniques and rename them and call them there own.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Oh and there isn't any DEILD in there?*

----------


## aaa28

I borrowed my friend's ipod and decided to give this technique a try. I fell asleep a little after 11pm, and I set my alarms to 5:20AM and 6:20AM. After 6:20am I hit snooze like couple times. In the end I didn't get any lucid dreams but I had several vivid dreams which I remembered after waking up. I'm going to give this a try again tonight and see what happens.

----------


## army0193

Im going to try this technique this week and let you guys know how it went. This weekend Im going to Great Wolf Lodge and in the hotel rooms I cant keep the alarm on.  :smiley:

----------


## Raspberry

Yeah the ten-minute slots sound a bit counter-productive... But I've done this before in the morning whilest my mum was shouting at me to get up. 

I might give it a go  :wink2:

----------


## GuyCecil

Um, if you use the snooze function on your alarm, won't it wake you up in the middle of your FA-induced lucid dream?

I love the acronym by the way. "I FAILD last night"

----------


## iFatal

> Um, if you use the snooze function on your alarm, won't it wake you up in the middle of your FA-induced lucid dream?
> 
> I love the acronym by the way. "I FAILD last night"



Yeah but 10 minutes could be a 10 day lucid dream. And if the alarm did wake you up during a lucid and are aware enough that you are dreaming, you could DIELD.

----------


## GuyCecil

Well I was thinking you'd have to roll over and hit the alarm to turn it off or put it on snooze, which would ruin your chances of DEILD. An alarm clock app that turns itself off after five seconds would be better right? That way you don't have to move before re-entering the dream.

----------


## DayDreamer315

i know that some alarms like the one i have on my phone allows you to pick how long the snooze will last, i can choose it to go off 10 15 30 or 60 minutes after i hit snooze. i haven't actually tried this method yet because i have a roommate and don't wanna piss him off, but it sounds interesting.

----------


## MarineRecon

I hope that this isn't considering un-digging a thread or whatever people call it when you comment on a "dead" thread. The only reason I'm doing it is because I saw that people were posting threads about how to have a FAs and I stumbled among this 2 year old thread.  :smiley:

----------


## Kirito

It sounds good. I'll definitely try this.  ::D:

----------


## MarineRecon

The first night I tried this I got 5FAs! Absolutely amazing!!  ::D:

----------

